# Full arrest - woman I knew



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, its finally happened...just went on my first full arrest call for someone I knew. Mother of a girl I went to HS with...also the sister-in-law of a former (late) Chief of our department. I was the AED operator, so I went through the whole call from initial PT contact (about 4 of us got on-scene at the same time) until the ER staff declared her.

I'm just feeling kind of numb right now. During the call, was no problem...did what needed to be done, but as soon as they called her, I just stopped functioning for about a minute. Saw the family in the waiting room, and just about lost it. I wanted to talk to them, but I just couldn't (though did talk to her son a bit who came out while we were at the ambulance). I'm OK now, but still have this numb feeling. Its definitely different than the other arrests I've worked.

Anyway, just needed to get that off my chest. I think I'm gonna try to get an early start on the workday since I'm obviously not going back to sleep.

Chris


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Chris, sorry to hear about that.  I have been on several calls where the pt was someone I knew and they didn't make it.  Each call I cope a little bit differently, but I usually find that talking about it with like minded people helps.  I'm also a big fan of bubble baths and retail therapy, but as you're a guy you might not find those as helpful as I do.  

Of course you can PM me if you want to talk about it more.  And just remember that you did everything you could for her and that you did the best you can - that's all we can ask of ourselves.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 5, 2005)

We're here for you, hang in there.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2005)

That sucks.  Like was said before, we're here for you if you need to talk.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I really don't feel too bad about how the call went...it was one of the smoother full arrest calls I've been on (I really love my crew...we have some of the best EMTs on the department) and given her HX, wasn't too much of a surprise. Was just hard seeing someone I knew in better times like that, and thinking about what her family's going through. Just a bad ending to a long week (I've put in 112 hours of duty since last Monday...87 of which was this weekend). Thankfully, I'm not on duty again for another week and have my wife's parents visiting, so I'll have a chance to rest-up a bit.

Thanks again. Its good having this kind of support network when things go bad.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 5, 2005)

Chris,

I know how you feel. Steve and I are from a small community and it is inevitable that most calls are either someone that you know personally, or someone that is friend or family of someone that you do know. I had to work on my own grandfather (CHF-unresponsive-didn't get him back) a few years ago. Yes, it sucks, but this will also soon pass.

Dan


----------



## Stevo (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah that sorta brings it closer to home Chris, but take consolance in the fact that the patient got the everything within your scope of practice i.e.~ _'Full Monty'_ 

~S~


----------



## Jon (Jul 6, 2005)

That sucks.... sorry, man.


Jon


----------

